# Robotic mower anyone?



## Tadd (Mar 1, 2019)

Any of you check out or use a robitic mower? What is your experience like? Was it worth it to save time? I still have my deere but thought about freeing some time up.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't do grass around the house, I use my wife! Excellent "Robotic" mower. LOL.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I remember those back in the mid 1970s because my dad had one....... it was called "have my son do it"!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm the robotic, I have two 14 year old + grandsons and both are allergic to anything mechanical, but put a keypad device in their hands and they are happy as larry.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a friend that bought one of those Husqvarna 450X robotic mowers. She has a very small lawn (60x152 feet) and a parking strip by the curb, and after she laid out the programming cables/guide wires so the mower could sense the area to be mowed, it works very well. Her first shot at using it resulted in it running down the street several blocks looking for the signal to turn. I think it may have just kept going if some kids had not cornered the thing. Lesson there is to read the instructions, which no man would ever do, so it would unlikely work for any of us! 
It does have an interface to an iPhone, so can be driven around by that too. A bit nerdy, but more entertaining than most TV shows and better than watching morons kneel during the National Anthem.
It has a battery that lasts her a month, and takes an hour or so to charge. She ran it dead because she did not plug the charger into the mower. The blades look a bit like box cutter knives, and they seem to last quite well. It does not bag, so the lawn needs to be mowed every three days or there is a big mess of ground grass clumps all through the lawn.


----------



## Newell (Jan 30, 2019)

*That lawn* (_when showing " big messes of ground grass clumps all through the lawn...."_). * sounds like mine looks, 
since I can't get the flail mower workin'
'till I get the 3 pt hitch workin', 
which means I should get busy workin':

so the grass is gonna get higher, I predict. 

Sometimes my psychic powers of predicting future events, 
or delayed future events, 
amazes me.*
(definitely amazes Wifey,
I've come to note...)


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep... Built probably 1/2 dozen for customers to use as "slope mowers" on really steep hills. I use... 1) Push mower with a caster front end like came on some Honda self-propelled mowers 2) A set of 12v DC drive motors off a Hover Round. 3) Two UR-1 340 CCA Batteries. 4) Sabertooth 2x25 motor controller from Dimension Engineering. 5) Spektrum DX5E RC Transmitter. Here's a You Tube Link that shows you how to wire the controller to the drive motors --- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR-pNctmhdY. Parts are about $350-$400 including the used push mower. Takes about 4-5 hours to fabricate and wire. I charge $650 for the finished unit. It's usually people with no other option due to a steep grade other than a weed wacker. Some times it's a guy with a flat yard that just wants to sit in a lawn chair and drink beer while mowing the lawn. There's a learning curve to operating them, so I tell them two beers max and best stay away from the wife's petunias until you get the hang off it....


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

I don't have one yet, still enjoying the cup holder on my riding lawn mower. Let me get past the enjoyment I get from that and I might look at upgrading to the robotic one.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I mow so much I feel like a robot sometimes. A really old rusty robot.


----------

